# Tarmac Elite or Raubaix Elite ?



## electricfactory (May 9, 2011)

*Tarmac Elite or Roubaix Elite ?*

Ready to pull the trigger on a new road bike, which one- Tarmac Elite or Roubaix Elite for;
- most comfortable ride
- reliability
- problem free operation relating to drivetrain

Both of these bikes are at my LBS, and at almost the same price [ 1650.00 for the Roubaix, 1600.00 for the Tarmac ]- which would you buy and why ?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

electricfactory said:


> Ready to pull the trigger on a new road bike, which one- Tarmac Elite or Raubaix Elite for;
> - most comfortable ride
> - reliability
> - problem free operation relating to drivetrain
> ...


Let me be the first to say "Ride them both and buy the one that is most comfortable to you."

:aureola:

Me? I'd go with the Roubaix, only because I like the slightly more upright (though not by much with the stem flipped) ride. I ride a Secteur (the Roubaix's identical aluminum/carbon cousin) and really like it.

PS - those are great prices for either bike. List is $2100. Are you getting a 2010 leftover or a 2011?


----------



## electricfactory (May 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Let me be the first to say "Ride them both and buy the one that is most comfortable to you."
> 
> :aureola:


Thanks RJP Diver, but my inquiry went beyond comfort;
- reliability
- problem free operation relating to drivetrain

Does anyone have hands on experience with both bikes ?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

electricfactory said:


> Thanks RJP Diver, but my inquiry went beyond comfort;
> - reliability
> - problem free operation relating to drivetrain
> 
> Does anyone have hands on experience with both bikes ?


Most things in that price level are reliable and relatively problem free if maintained properly. Personally, I think the low level Tarmacs and Roubaix's are a bit silly - A really nice frame with really low end components. If you can stretch a bit go with the Comp level with 105 or Rival. That was my decision, and I opted to go with the Secteur Comp for $500 less than the low end Roubaix, but with 105 components instead of Apex.


----------



## electricfactory (May 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Most things in that price level are reliable and relatively problem free if maintained properly. Personally, I think the low level Tarmacs and Roubaix's are a bit silly - A really nice frame with really low end components. If you can stretch a bit go with the Comp level with 105 or Rival. That was my decision, and I opted to go with the Secteur Comp for $500 less than the low end Roubaix, but with 105 components instead of Apex.


Thanks RJP Diver !
This is just the kind of practical hands-on insight I was hoping for. So you'd consider the components on the Roubaix Elite 'low end' ?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

electricfactory said:


> Thanks RJP Diver !
> This is just the kind of practical hands-on insight I was hoping for. So you'd consider the components on the Roubaix Elite 'low end' ?


The Apex line is SRAM's low end road offering. Rival is their next step up.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

My god! Stop calling it a "Raubaix"


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

dharrison said:


> My god! Stop calling it a "Raubaix"


Maybe that's why it's so cheap!


----------



## electricfactory (May 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Maybe that's why it's so cheap!


LOL, murderous typo corrected, we now return you to our regularly scheduled broadcast..
Essentially I'm trying to buy enough bike to last as I re-familiarize myself with road biking, this without breaking what I laughingly refer to as 'the bank'. I realize the choices presented represent the mid-level[ lower midlevel ?] but I'd still like to get the most bike for the dollars spent- ride, components, reliability... and preferably with a carbon frame.
I suppose the question is- this can be done at the 2500.00 price point ?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

electricfactory said:


> LOL, murderous typo corrected, we now return you to our regularly scheduled broadcast..
> Essentially I'm trying to buy enough bike to last as I re-familiarize myself with road biking, this without breaking what I laughingly refer to as 'the bank'. I realize the choices presented represent the mid-level[ lower midlevel ?] but I'd still like to get the most bike for the dollars spent- ride, components, reliability... and preferably with a carbon frame.
> I suppose the question is- this can be done at the 2500.00 price point ?


Do you mean $2500 "all in" meaning bike, pedals, shoes, seat bag, tubes, pump/CO2, helmet, couple pairs of shorts and jerseys... or just $2500 for the bike?

 

Figure another $300-$400 for the rest of the stuff listed. Were those prices you quoted for brand new 2011 bikes? If so, can you swing a similar discount on the Roubaix Comp? List on that is $2700.

Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 lists for $2195 with Shimano 105. Frame type/geometry is similar to the Specialized Roubaix - a bit more "comfort/endurance" than flat-out racing.

I know you said carbon frame, but I'd take a good look at the Secteur Comp. Aluminum with carbon fork and carbon seat stays. List is $1800 with Shimano 105.


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a roubaix elite and love it! I commute 8 miles one way Monday-Friday. No problems yet. I tested out the roubaix with both SRAM apex and 105's, I went with the Apex. To me they shifted a lot smoother.

Good luck with your decision, I'm sure either one will be just fine.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

PS - those are great prices for either bike. List is $2100. Are you getting a 2010 leftover or a 2011?[/QUOTE]

Perhaps the OP is in the UK and the prices are in £ pounds sterling

Some people outside the good old US of A are civilised enough to ride bicycles...


----------



## electricfactory (May 9, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Do you mean $2500 "all in" meaning bike, pedals, shoes, seat bag, tubes, pump/CO2, helmet, couple pairs of shorts and jerseys... or just $2500 for the bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, VERY helpful info. As to accesories I'm in good shape [ except for a good pump] so my budget is purely for the bike. Do I understand you to say that you prefer Shimano 105 components, and the Secteur Comp to the Roubaix Elite, this based on the components list ? And the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 to the Roubaix Elite, again based on the components list ?
Thanks again RJP Diver, though there's no substitute for personal experience your insights are extremely helpful in narrowing the field. :thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

electricfactory said:


> Do I understand you to say that you prefer Shimano 105 components,:


I would choose Shimano 105 or SRAM Rival over the lower tier Shimano Tiagra or SRAM Apex



electricfactory said:


> and the Secteur Comp to the Roubaix Elite, this based on the components list ?


Components and cost. When I bought my Secteur Comp it was $1650 list vs $2100 for the Roubaix Elite. I figured to save $500 and get better components made more sense. The Secteur Comp is a sort of an aluminum/carbon mix, with carbon seat stays and fork.




electricfactory said:


> And the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 to the Roubaix Elite, again based on the components list ?


For the same $2100 list, I think the Synapse Carbon 5 is a better value due to better components. That said, you need to ride it and see if you like it!


----------



## jpsanchez (May 13, 2011)

I own a 2010 Roubaix compact with Shimano 105s and love it. So much so, that when an opportunity to purchase a 2011 Elite came about, I jumped. I immediately swapped out the SRAM Apex with Shimano Ultegra 6600 (close out that i purchased on ebay) that I was going to use to upgrade my other ride. I also owned a LiteSpeed Alu/Carbon, along 2010 Roubaix. Sold the Litespeed, bougtt the 2011 Roubaix. Paid $1600.00. Don't know much about the Apex drive train reliability. I tried them on test rides. They seemd OK as far as shifting goes, but I just have a personal preference to Shimano. But the proof will be in a test ride. As others have stated, ride them both, and pick the one that's suits your liking. They are both outstanding rides.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Lots of people like the Apex components. IMHO they are better than Tiagra, not quite as good as 105. They should be fine for general use, and I haven't heard of any specific long-term maintenance issues. Other than price, the other distinguishing feature of the Apex group is that really big cassette. This gives you really low gears, almost like a triple, but with larger jumps between gears especially at the low end. 

You asked for comparison between the Tarmac and the Roubaix in terms of reliability and drive-train - they have basically the same components, as I recall, so no significant difference. The key difference is if you want a more aggressive riding position and faster handling look at the Tarmac, otherwise if you want a more relaxed, "comfortable" position and more stable handling look at the Roubaix.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

electricfactory said:


> Thanks RJP Diver, but my inquiry went beyond comfort;
> - reliability
> - problem free operation relating to drivetrain
> 
> Does anyone have hands on experience with both bikes ?


don't they both have the same SRAM Apex group? so, they would be identical in the drivetrain operation.

i own the roubaix, that's because i'm old, slow, out of shape, and don't have much range of motion in my low back and neck, so i needed the more upgright/relaxed position.

i haven't had any issues with my chain flying off or anything crazy like that. learning the SRAM double-tap shifting is easy and took me 1 quick 10 minute ride. no issues with the Apex group at all. the gearing is pretty well spaced out for high speed/wind aided riding, and the granny gears get me up hills fairly easy.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

I have ridden 105 and currently use apex. Id say the Apex is on par with 105 and Apex is even lighter. 

As far as the bikes.. they have the same components so reliability and driveterain will be pretty much even.


They are 2 different type of bikes. So choosing the bike depends on what you plan on doing. The Tarmac is more responsive and should accelerate quicker.. so its best for going fast on shorter distances (i would say about 20mi or less). Roubaix should be better for longer distances and should be comfortable for longer rides. 

Personally i use a 2011 Allez Comp Compact which has the same geometry and components as the Tarmac you mentioned... I dont do long distances and i feel fine after 15miles of ridding. Its just as comfortable as the Roubaix but you are not in the best position for extended ridding.. Tarmac puts you in a position to get the most instant power out of you.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

My wife rides the Ruby with Apex. This is our first experience with the Apex group but I can say she is please with the components. She will always tell me when shifting is less than stellar and I have yet to hear a thing from her. Also, the 11-32T cassette is great for her in the mountains. With a 34x32, she is not scared to go anywhere. She can climb up anything and actually keep a good cadence.


----------



## mcaswell (Mar 5, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> The Apex line is SRAM's low end road offering. Rival is their next step up.


Though I haven't ridden a Rival-equipped bike, I've seen quite a few posts indicating that Apex is pretty much identical to Rival, with the exception of the carbon-fiber levers (and the wide-range cassette).

--Michael


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

mcaswell said:


> Though I haven't ridden a Rival-equipped bike, I've seen quite a few posts indicating that Apex is pretty much identical to Rival, with the exception of the carbon-fiber levers (and the wide-range cassette).
> 
> --Michael



+1 Ive read the same thing from several sources online.


----------



## AndyNZ (Jul 19, 2007)

Only difference between Apex shifters and other Sram shifters is 24grams and alloy rather than carbon blade. Same internals. The longer cage Apex RD, that they say some of the Pros will go with it for some of the big mountain stages at the Giro, that gives you the ability to run a 32 tooth cassette. Not on a level with Tiagra, much better, (my opinion). Easy and cheap to swap some parts to give you a great set-up, I run Apex shifters, Force RD and Crank, Apex FD. Love this set up. I prefered this set up when comparing to a straight 105 group. I rode both when deciding. Shifting has been excellent and just like Sram MTB groups, dosn't seem to be so fussy so easier and more forgiving to adjust and maintain.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The Red rear shifter is the only rear shifter to have the "Zero Loss" function.

Rival also has the mid cage RD...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

AvantDale said:


> The Red rear shifter is the only rear shifter to have the "Zero Loss" function.
> 
> Rival also has the mid cage RD...


Isn't the zero loss function in the shifter, not the RD?


----------



## AndyNZ (Jul 19, 2007)

Apex shifters also are "Zero loss" according to the Sram website.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

AndyNZ said:


> Apex shifters also are "Zero loss" according to the Sram website.


Front only.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

BluesDawg said:


> Isn't the zero loss function in the shifter, not the RD?


Yes its in the rear shifter.

I'm running Red shifters right now...and coming from Force...I don't think the Zero Loss in the rear is that big a deal.


----------

